# Stella and Chewy's came! Need tips..



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So, the Stella and Chewy's carnivore crunch treats AND lamb freeze dried patties came today! YAY! So excited!

I don't really know how to feed Roxy the SC patties though. I am still feeding her kibble (we're in the process of switching from her old food to her new FROMM). I don't plan on giving SC everyday for every meal. I might do SC 3 times a week, or just in the mornings, etc. The back of the package says she should eat 2 patties per day (if this was her only food).

When she has her kibble, she gets 1/2 cup total per day. So, I'm thinking I can do two meals of kibble per day (that'd be less than 1/2 cup of kibble total) and 1 patty. Is that too much food? Not enough? Too much kibble? I'm confused.

Also ... is it okay to mix it up back and forth like that? I know I've read not to feed raw until 6 - 8 hours after kibble. The back of the package also says when switching, mix with her old food for 7 days. Well, she's only getting it a few times a week, so do I still have to mix like that?

Also... it says that she should get 1/4 cup of water per patty. So, I soaked the patty in warm water for a tad, but then it was way too watery, so I dumped some water out. Is this what you do?

Help!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody eats the freeze dried S&C lamb patties, just like you bought, for breakfast occasionally. I use HALF of one patty. Crumble up on a plate, add a teaspoon of warm water and let it get goopy like canned food and then serve. You can also let them eat it dry if you want. I like to add water to any dry foods though. I can't imagine feeding him 2 whole patties. He would be big as a barn. Sometimes he can barely eat half of one. 

I'd start out with just half of a patty, rehydrated, and see how she does. Just use in place of a meal.


----------

